# Flyte



## riderbax (Jun 7, 2006)

I am shopping for a TI bike. Don't have the major cash for the big players. Anyone have/ridden one of the Flyte bikes (previously Airborne)? Feedback much appreciated.


----------



## otiebob (Jun 25, 2002)

The Flyte Arsenal is the same bike as the Airborne Zeppelin so you should be able to find a lot of reviews on it. Its a very nice, neutral handling bike with great all day-ride comfort yet still raceable. The company is very easy to work with and totally committed to customer satisfaction. I'd also check out the Macalu Ti at excelsports.com, the Colorado Cyclist Ti models (made by TST), and Habanero bikes for inexpensive Ti.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I got an Airborne Zeppelin in 2001. It broke in 2004. They gave me a replacement '05 zeppelin, although it took a month or so for my size to arrive from China. I'd still be riding it except I decided that it was too long for me and I wanted to switch to carbon. The Zepp is a fairly comfortable neutral handling bike.


----------

